# MY RAT IS PREGO AND DUE TONITE!! What color will they be???



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

Yea my rat (cheese) is def. prego. She is HUGE and I think she is due tonite. But cheese is all white with red eyes and the father (Stewie) is black with a white belly. Anyone wanna take a guess on what color they will be??!!?? But im making a bet with my familly and friends to see what color they think they will be. I just want to know what everyone else thinks. And btw I got stewie at the pet store and his brother was black with white spots all over. I also got cheese at the pet store and her sister was all white with red eyes just like her. So please just drop a reply cuz i would just like to know what eveyone thinks. Thanks!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: MY RAT IS PREGO AND DUE TONITE!! What color will they be*

Black. All of them.

Probably with white stomachs.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: MY RAT IS PREGO AND DUE TONITE!! What color will they be*



Forensic said:


> Black. All of them.
> 
> Probably with white stomachs.


Maybe not. I doubt it. They will turn out a mixture of both.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: MY RAT IS PREGO AND DUE TONITE!! What color will they be*

I was told i'd have all black babies with my Penny and Ostrich (another forum) but I ended up with a wide variety of colors!!!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: MY RAT IS PREGO AND DUE TONITE!! What color will they be*



MopyDream44 said:


> I was told i'd have all black babies with my Penny and Ostrich (another forum) but I ended up with a wide variety of colors!!!


Like I said, I doubt theyâ€™ll be all black with white bellys. It will be a mixture.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: MY RAT IS PREGO AND DUE TONITE!! What color will they be*

thanks guys! everyone please keep quessing! I'll keep you guys updated on the coloring of them when they're born!...pics too..


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: MY RAT IS PREGO AND DUE TONITE!! What color will they be*

With just that known information, they are all likel to be black genetically. Their phenotype might be REW or PEW, but you're still likely to end up with a lot of black.

If they share common genetics for other colors, you could end up with some beige, black, and white babies. It just kind of depends on their genetics. It's hard to tell when you don't know the genetic history of the parents.

I hope the babies are ok and don't inherit anything bad....


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: MY RAT IS PREGO AND DUE TONITE!! What color will they be*

Possibilities are PEW's, black berks, black and beige hooded. This is what you normally find in that type of cross. 

You didn't deliberatey breed your girl did you?


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: MY RAT IS PREGO AND DUE TONITE!! What color will they be*

it'l beawkward if they come out brown. lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: MY RAT IS PREGO AND DUE TONITE!! What color will they be*



Matt said:


> MopyDream44 said:
> 
> 
> > I was told i'd have all black babies with my Penny and Ostrich (another forum) but I ended up with a wide variety of colors!!!
> ...


It really depends what they're carrying, Matt.

Since we know no genetics, we can only guess.


----------



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: MY RAT IS PREGO AND DUE TONITE!! What color will they be*

Any babies yet?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: MY RAT IS PREGO AND DUE TONITE!! What color will they be*



Brain said:


> Any babies yet?


No... Check here... http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2466.html


----------

